# HI from Oregon! :)



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone! My name is Jess and I've been on here about a week, thought it was about time to introduce myself! I'm a 20 year old student at UO and I'm a first time horse owner so I've been LIVING on this forum since I joined trying to soak up as much info as I can! I thought I knew so much about horses... seems like it turns out that as an owner, you can never know enough! I bought Lilly a couple of weeks ago.. she's a 13 year old registered QH and she's the biggest lovebug ever!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome Cascan . . .. (too long to remember easily, sorry)
I get some great info on the forum. It is so addictive. Where in Oregon are you?


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha I know, it's long. It's Lilly's registered name, Cascana's Stargazer aka Lilly (like the flower -- which happens to be my favorite!). I'm in Eugene, going to University of Oregon. I'm a junior Psych major ... thinking of starting an Equine Assisted Therapy program after grad school (big dreams?? haha). I've seen you around the forum, I love your artwork! I used to do a lot of my own as a tweenager but always went the cartoonish route


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome! I'm also a 20 year old student from Oregon(Gresham)! Fancy that!  However, I haven't been able to get things together so I can go to anything more than community college just yet. But, my current dream is to transfer to UofO next fall, who really knows though.

But anyway, nice to "meet" you!


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Welcome! I'm also a 20 year old student from Oregon(Gresham)! Fancy that!  However, I haven't been able to get things together so I can go to anything more than community college just yet. But, my current dream is to transfer to UofO next fall, who really knows though.
> 
> But anyway, nice to "meet" you!


Cool! If you stay on top of your GE's it shouldn't be too hard  I'm from California originally so correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there like some sort of transfer agreement you do in Oregon where you get a transfer associate degree?


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Jess! Lilly is soo sweet..I love her accessories! Pretty in pink


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww, thank you! I know, I scored bigtime -- her old owner gave me ALL her tack. Everything pink and purple, even down to the grooming supplies! Kind of a crack up...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

cascanastargazer said:


> Cool! If you stay on top of your GE's it shouldn't be too hard  I'm from California originally so correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there like some sort of transfer agreement you do in Oregon where you get a transfer associate degree?


I think there is, but I'm basically really behind with my whole transfer degree thing because I really stink at math so I had to start all the way at the bottom of the math levels, so to get a transfer degree I'd have to take at least 3 more terms of just math, which is yucky! :lol:
But yeah, I'll get there eventually!

Also, Lilly is SUPER cute. I used to know a Shetland named Lily and she was the absolute sweetest thing. It's a good name.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm from oregon too!
Origionally from Illinois


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Ooh! Where???


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

cascanastargazer said:


> Ooh! Where???


 
Grants Pass..it's near Medford


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Gidget said:


> Grants Pass..it's near Medford



OH! I live in Eugene and my parents live in Bend.... I'm pretty sure you have to go over Grants Pass to get to Bend from here!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh I've been to bend!..and eugene..once.hahaa.

You,wallaby,and all these oregonians need to go ride!hahaa 

How long have you lived in eugene?


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol no kidding! I actually secretly wish I would stumble across someone on here that I could actually meet in person and be riding buddies with.. lol. I'm originally from California, I moved to Eugene in september around the same time that my parents and youger brother moved to Bend


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to HF! I'm from Oregon also, down in the Medford/Eagle Point arena ;3 

See you around ^^


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

me too! I want riding buddies! Love to ride!
Maybe sometime you,my husband,and a few of my riding buddies can go trail riding or arena riding..do you go to shows?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Welcome to HF! I'm from Oregon also, down in the Medford/Eagle Point arena ;3
> 
> See you around ^^


 
Hey SH

Are you going to the JoCo show on the 12th next month?
It's held at the fairgrounds. I will most likely be there showing gidget.


----------

